# Bonding in progress



## addroddyn (Aug 31, 2015)

So, a week has passed, and we made some headway, however small. I did some asking around, and it turns out my bird (along with many others) was kept in an aviary until a pet shop requested another 'batch' of birds. Some birds got lucky, and got out of there as chicks, others (like my Meta) stayed there for months, maybe years. As such, I don't know how old he is. It also means that the only time he saw a human was when they would come to take some of his friends away - hence, he is very distrustful of humans. 

Anyway, he no longer flaps around the cage when I change his food, but he still hisses at me. I managed to get him used to another, new perch; but he is still afraid of toys (I think he just doesn't understand the concept). Without toys, though, he has no way of occupying himself except human interaction, which is problematic because of his past. He calls to me, but when I get there he gets very anxious and skittish. You can literally see how torn he is between his boredom and fear of humans. The only treat he accepts is bakery products, so right now I'm using bread to win his affections. 

My questions are: do any of you guys have experience with such asocial birds? He wants to get out of his cage, but I'm afraid he'll hurt himself (I don't how well he can fly). Also, once out, he probably won't let anyone near him, so getting him back into the cage could result in another accident. Any ideas?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

We have a couple training options in our sticky library that might be helpful...
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=33824 this one is for skittish or aggressive birds.

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073 this one is a training aid that has worked wonders for many birds on the forum.

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=28661 and you've already started with food bribery. It will help immensely! 

Taming a bird is difficult, but very worth it. It takes a lot of time and there's no guarantee he'll ever be as cuddly as you would like him to be.


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

I don't have experience with an untamed bird, but may I say that I think what you are doing for that poor little guy is wonderful. How lucky that he came home at last to someone so understanding and willing to see things from his perspective - good for you and good for him!


----------



## CosmoBird (Jan 14, 2015)

I think this is what Cosmo's situation was because he was a lot like your birdy. He might of been under a year though because he still had some juvenile feathers and just lost them this summer.

This is what I did and we have came leaps and blind since January and we are bffs. I had him in my livingroom next to my couch I sit. I would keep my hand close to his cage and watch tv totally ignoring his hissing. 
I got his wings clipped to help our process because he would fly all over the place and actually bit me hard enough to draw a pin prick of blood. That was the only time he has ever bit me since I had him and it was because he was afraid. Just make sure whoever clips his wings knows what they are doing.
Also give him plenty of time to observe and get used to his new home and learn you aren't going to hurt him.
I had an extra perch for a month I used to get him to step up on to get out and in the cage. Once he got used to the perch I started teaching him to step onto my hand from the perch when he was out. Lots of millet does wonders!
I kept saying "treat" when I gave him millet or anything so he learned what I was doing. Keep talking to him and saying the same key words so he learns what to anticipate what your words mean.
Eventually after he learned my hand was okay and offers treats I put some seed in my hand and he would eat from my palm leary of my fingers. Then one day he walked right into my palm and was eating the seeds sitting there! I couldn't believe it!
After all this he started learning tricks so fast and wants nothing but to impress for his beloved treats!

Just remember tiel can live for 20+ year so you have all the time in the world to bond together. Don't push him or make him uncomfortable and you should be good!

Good luck and message me with anymore questions 

Lots of love,
Kate and Cosmo


----------



## CosmoBird (Jan 14, 2015)

Also I forgot to mention Cosmo at first didn't play with his toys either. Try all different types and he'll find a kind he likes. Cosmo preferred preening type toys he could preen. 
Also Cosmo was soo quiet the first month, now he sings and chats it up. My boyfriend says what happened to the quiet bird we got and I tell him "It's equivalent to him walking around in his underwear, he is comfortable with us!"


----------

